# Puppy help please



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

We have done all we can to help our 5 month cockapoo settle, she is now ok when I leave to go bathroom or out if hubby in, or left with my parents.

As soon as we are on our own if I close the door while I go loo she scratches on the door and crys, she not frantic just annoyed.

Yesterday I had to leave her so I could go to slimming world I was gone less than an hour. I left her with a ball with food in, a stuffed bone, thunder vest on and Adabtil pluggd in.

We leave her in the kitchen with abed, we used to leave the crate but she only used it to jump up on the counter.

I recorded her and she played with ball to get food out for about 5 minutes and the rest was howling and yelping, wimpering, and clawing at the door. 
My neighbours have said the can hear her, feeel bad as neighbour due to give birth soon.

We are at a loss of what to do to help her. I am in the house most of the time but I can't stay in for ever and she is taking over all extended family life as say if need to go any were for more that an hr will have to drive over 30 min to parents so they can watch her so she not on her own.

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What happens before you go out?
Do you take Missy out for a walk and play first?
My dogs have had to cope with being alone as I work - when they were younger it was just til 12. Or from 12 til 3.30. By the time they were 5 months old my dogs were going out for 2 good walks a day - I get up at 6 and we walk in an area where they can be off lead for between half and one hour (in the winter it is cold and dark and often wet, so walks can be shorter - but are never shorter than half an hour as that is how long the basic circuit takes. The dogs chase each other and interact with the other dogs who are down there at that time. They dash around the bushes in the hope of rabbits of foxes and occasionally they roll in unmentionable things. Half an hour to an hour after we get home they get fed and have a chance to potter out in the garden while I'm hanging out washing sorting recycling etc. Then I leave. They are exercised, fed and empty. I think they are quite glad for a rest. 
The dogs have an hour's exercise in the afternoon too....
It is easier for them to relax and settle if they are tired, content and not in need of toilet opportunity.
If all of those criteria have been adequately met and Missy is still struggling when left I would be looking at special treat/chew as distraction (scatter food in a box of ripped up newspaper for her to hunt through), I might leave the TV on for company and if all else failed I'd be looking at doggy day care.
I would also practice going out and coming in a lot - so much she is bored by the whole coat on keys leave, return coat off, coat on, keys, leave return etc
We had a rescue who was super destructive when left - literally ate the back of the sofa and the plaster off the walls and the carpet and the wooden cupboard and the edge of the door etc etc. In desperation I crated him when I was out - for about 6 months we used the crate every time we went out. It took the stress out of the situation. After 6 months we tried not crating him if we were just popping out for a short while - over the next couple of months we phased it out altogether.
It can take time, but you will get there.


----------



## 14diane64 (Jan 28, 2017)

I think using a cate is the best solution at least you now she is in one spot I always put a few treats in the crate then closed the door consistant s is the only way she will cry and howl but will soon realise your coming home my cocker is 12 months now ' crate is no more needed I put a treat on the stairs she nows I'm going out 'she just sleeps on the bed with my jammys 'it is going to be hard for you but you have to just put her in the crate go out half hour come home and slowly extend your time I really hope this works for you 'these dogs are very good at picking up your feelings so be possative and leave a really nice treat in her crate and a couple of chews good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your replys,

Yes she gets walked before going out and then I will also take her out to potty and then leave her with treats and a kong or other interactive toys with food.
Each one she will leave untill we have retund.

If took her out for walk and stayed in with her she would fall asleep after on the sofa but leaving her she just howls and yelps non stop.

I will try the crate, she is good with it at night but not so good in the day. Will see if it gets better with the crate. 

Other wise we are at a compleate loss of what to do.


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your replys,

Yes she gets walked before going out and then I will also take her out to potty and then leave her with treats and a kong or other interactive toys with food.
Each one she will leave untill we have retund.

If took her out for walk and stayed in with her she would fall asleep after on the sofa but leaving her she just howls and yelps non stop.

I will try the crate, she is good with it at night but not so good in the day. Will see if it gets better with the crate. 

Other wise we are at a compleate loss of what to do.


----------

